# changing sights



## aharris (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently bought a new shotgun, but the bead on the end is pressed in instead of screwed. I want to put some new sights on it, but im not sure how to get the factory one off. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I had one drilled and tapped by a gunsmith.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

If you want to go to a Truglo (or something similar) they make one with a notch that goes around the factory bead which will no longer be visible when you sight the gun. This way you can change/remove the Truglo and go back to the factory sight.


----------



## aharris (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah, that sounds like a plan...thanks man


----------

